# Holloween is coming...



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

And i want a costume for Odin dang it! lol something awesome like a shark, dragon, dino or whatnot. but i have no clue where to look, Odin is so big compared to what i can find lol. hes 24" tall and 32" ish around the chest. 

any suggestions? 
and..... what will ur dog be?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I had to take Martin to some event once that required costumes.... I couldn't find anything cute in his size, so he wore a T-Shirt with some chewed up cheerio, Trix and Life boxes on it (I stapled the pieces to the shirt) and wrote Cereal Killer on the t shirt. It was super lame, but it cracked me up.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Kingsgurl said:


> I had to take Martin to some event once that required costumes.... I couldn't find anything cute in his size, so he wore a T-Shirt with some chewed up cheerio, Trix and Life boxes on it (I stapled the pieces to the shirt) and wrote Cereal Killer on the t shirt. It was super lame, but it cracked me up.


thats clever at least. i seen a lot @ dog costumes at Target i guess ill bring my tape measure next time since i cant bring him.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have seen shark costumes at pet smart lol, pretty much just a fin. But check out ebay and stuff for maybe more ideas


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.buycostumes.com/browse/Male/Pet-Costumes/_/N-kZ3o/results1.aspx

Small & Large Dog Costumes - Pet Costumes-Party City


----------



## Buddhasmommy (Aug 23, 2012)

I want to make Buddha a monkey and my chihuahua Chili a banana or vice versa


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

In the past I have checked Pet Co and PetSmart and found that the costumes were either very small _or_ very _big_...it was hard to get a fit for a medium sized dog.

Veronica was a pumpkin one year.


----------



## CarmenLovesPitbulls (Mar 10, 2012)

Oreo's going to be Batman!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I suggest everyone get great costumes!!! Angel and I have a nice contest coming up for Halloween


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks all! and yes Holly i cant wait to see all the wonderful "pit bull" costumes!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh Mel really hates this time of year, except pumpkins are back!!! Lol

I get coupons I'll see if I can send them your way Lauren! Mel is so wide and short it's hard to find some to fit him as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm using Ds costume from last year  he looked so freakin cute. 
Zero the ghost dog


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG KG!!

That is seriously freakin' adorable!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

ames said:


> Ugh Mel really hates this time of year, except pumpkins are back!!! Lol
> 
> I get coupons I'll see if I can send them your way Lauren! Mel is so wide and short it's hard to find some to fit him as well.


Thanks Ames! i am so gunna try fresh pumpkin with him this year!



kg420 said:


> I'm using Ds costume from last year  he looked so freakin cute.
> Zero the ghost dog


see i just dont think Odin would go for something on his head like that lol. but D looks super cute!


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

My guys can't wear costumes...they shred them. 

My friend dresses her girl up all the time; last week she had a witch hat on, and 2 weeks ago she was a ladybug.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  that was seriously the easiest costum I ever made for him 
1 white sheet
1 white baseball hat
Triangle shaped cardboard 
1 plastic ball from a ball pit 
1 wire coat hanger 
1 4in strip of elastic

Cost me $0 lol all crap we had laying around the house.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha KG wins for most creative! lol

Can't remember if you have seen this or not. Mel REALLY REALLY HATES getting forced to dress up...









backpacks too, I know you saw this on facebook, but the face, ears and tail are identical, 3 years apart lmao, nothing changes lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol omg Mel's face is hysterical :rofl: he looks so upset about wearing stuff lol.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Thanks you guys  that was seriously the easiest costum I ever made for him
> 1 white sheet
> 1 white baseball hat
> Triangle shaped cardboard
> ...


You artsy, creative people never realize what an incredible talent you have!

You may as well hand me a formula to cook meth and tell me good luck; I'd probably have just about as much success 

Ames, Mel is a doll; he does not enjoy rockin' the outerwear...and the hotdog is hysterical!

This isn't Halloween per se; but I have to share Veronica's version of "gets it offs me NOW pu-lease"!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

these poor pups lol. i know Odin will prolly make the same face though....lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> You artsy, creative people never realize what an incredible talent you have!
> 
> You may as well hand me a formula to cook meth and tell me good luck; I'd probably have just about as much success
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: I wouldn't know but cooking meth sounds very complicated and super dangerous. Thats why them damn labs always blow up. Lol stupid crack heads.

I love the little elf pic. That's adorable


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha poor Veronica!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> . Thats why them damn labs always blow up. Lol stupid crack heads.


They only blow up when you do it wrong duh! LOL

I got one of the girls a Cheerleader outfit, it will probably go on Crixus. Not sure but I may pick up another outfit as well.


----------



## LiteMe9 (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't know if this had been mentioned, as I honestly didn't read the whole thread, but old navy had pretty decent dog costumes last year. I have a border collie mix who is hard to dress up and scored an adorable mailman costume there for about twenty bucks. Definitely worth looking into. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> They only blow up when you do it wrong duh! LOL
> 
> I got one of the girls a Cheerleader outfit, it will probably go on Crixus. Not sure but I may pick up another outfit as well.


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I picked up a couple costumes yesterday as well as some other goodys. I won't be competing this year obviously lol, but im still taking pictures to show.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I think we are going to do a USMC theme this year. Put Mr. Munchkin in some digi camo. And maybe find some digi stuff for the dogs on eBay. Last year we did Police. Tyler and I were SWAT, and the dogs were police dogs lol. I'm sure hubby will be working again this year


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I want to do a Beetlejuice party this year.  we always do something at my house when we get back with the kids  I found an awesome red dress I can use for Lydia's red wedding dress and I'm sure I can find the tux for Ryan


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll totally make the hand shrimp cocktails too XD


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I'm using Ds costume from last year  he looked so freakin cute.
> Zero the ghost dog


Is that the dog from Nightmare before christmas!!! One of my fav movies of all time.


----------

